# Barham Primary School, Pembrokeshire, Wales, May 2013



## PCWOX (May 31, 2013)

Barham Primary School, was built in 1875 and was funded by the Barham family of the nearby mansion. The school formerly served Trecwn village and the children of the workers in the nearby RNAD Trecwn. The school closed in late 2001.































An upstairs room, sketchy as fuck up here, note the holes in the floorboards etc...


----------



## night crawler (May 31, 2013)

What a sad ending for the place, wonder if they did read the bible constantly.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thats well decayed!


----------



## NakedEye (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks amazing from the outside, sadly the decay inside is extreme but still nice


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 2, 2013)

Loving the look of this place!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 2, 2013)

*Oh yes... I like this!! Crackin little place!! *


----------



## smiler (Jun 2, 2013)

I enjoyed that, nice pics Thanks.


----------



## PCWOX (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------

